# Florida non-resident fishing license!!!



## jaydeegee (Oct 18, 2011)

What's the price? Where are some places to fish besides the 3mile bridge?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Check here.

http://myfwc.com/license/


There's all kinds of places to fish depending on what you want to catch. There's plenty of fishing from the shore, piers at Navarre, Pensacola Beach and Fort Pickens. Good luck.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Around $17 for beach/pier fishing. Some piers have a licese and you don't have to buy your own when fishing them. I think the big peir in P'cola is one of them.


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

IF you go to fish off the Pensacola Beach Pier as you pay to get on and fish it also pays for your license that trip so you dont need one if you fish there


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

$17 for 3 day
$30 for 7day
$48 per year

only exception is paid piers or paid charters


----------



## jaydeegee (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks,Guys...for the replies. Look 4ward to tight lines and screaming drags.


----------

